# Why magg??



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I am a little loss. I know how to magg a reel. I know what happens. Why not just learn how to cast the reel without maggs. It will cast further without them.
If it needed more brakes in the reel then tighten down on the spool or cast control. I do not see adding something to a reel that already has brakes? Does not make sense. Learn how to cast the reel,time spent putting maggs in it you could learn how to cast it right without slowing it down. 

Just a dumb ******* needing to know why put more brakes on somthing with brakes built in. And they all have brakes.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

cause pro tournament casters do it thats why...lol j/k


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have never magged a reel neither JR. I seldom ever backlash anymore.

I have also wondered that about the spool adjuster too.

But, I just do the "home boy" cast. Maybe if we pendulumed or something like that, we would find a purpose for mags.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Mando said:


> cause pro tournament casters do it thats why...lol j/k


The tournament casters that I know do not put maggs in anything. The reels I got to look at for long distance casting where customized. But as for slowing the spool down that is the last thing they wanted to do, they only put an oversized spool adjustment on the side that is tweaked during the cast to prevent overrun. Not maggs.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

I tried mags in my abu's ,I purchased the 6500c3 ct mag side ,it fit my 6ooo and 65oo's it does slow the reels down too much ,I don't need them,or use them anymore,the centrifugals are plenty if you focus on the spool.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

See what happens TJ, not enough fishin' leads to too much thinkin'! I am going nuts stuck here. Also watched the radar most of the day yesterday and it looked like if we had planned on going to Gorda, we could have fished almost all day and not gotten a drop on us. Oh well. 

One thing about this weekend that is bothering me, they said on the news today that parts of 59 were closed due to extreme flooding. I hope it is just high water and not complete washouts. Will make for a long detour if it is washed out.


----------



## sharkslayer (Jul 28, 2004)

im gonna magg my 12/0 so it doesnt backlash when i cast it. :spineyes:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

surfsharker said:


> im gonna magg my 12/0 so it doesnt backlash when i cast it. :spineyes:


funny stuff


----------



## sharkslayer (Jul 28, 2004)

ya ive lost my mind. lol


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Talked with Big Lou, I was wrong about some longcasters. Some do use an adjustable magnetic control. So I guess if maggs can help longcasters it may help chunk mullet. I do not see the need for maggs in a fishing reel and just wanted to know how it could help when fishing. I already have my reels adjusted with the cast controls or bearing knob so as not to backlash when casting. It may be better for those that do not know how to cast to just tighten the controls all the way and cast like that and adjust it as they get better.

I may consider magging my 12/0 this week. Not for casting but to slow the freight train I plan on catching Thanksgiven at SPI..... tHIS cabin feaver is getting bad, needs to stop raining.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

isnt it better to slow the spool down with maggs since they cause no friction? doesnt the spool tension knob just create friction between the knob and spool?
thats just what i think...i probly have no idea what im talking about lol


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Mando said:


> isnt it better to slow the spool down with maggs since they cause no friction? doesnt the spool tension knob just create friction between the knob and spool?
> thats just what i think...i probly have no idea what im talking about lol


Good point, but in my thinking both slow the spool. So no matter how much friction,if it slows the spool the same as maggs then why add maggs?

The maggs may make the bearing last longer, but that is the only difference I can see.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

yeah, i guess its how well u know your reel.
those that cast with no maggs, loose knob, and not touching the spool durring the cast, must get some great distance.
id rather start off with less distance and no backlash and work my way up by removing each magg one by one. just gotta practice


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I will be Ho


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I kinda agree with what you initially said JR. Simply learn to cast. I have magged several of my reels, honestly the jury is still out. I still use my thumb, it is just habbit. The best thing I can say is at night when I can't see my bait hit the water I do not get much over run. Now I have magged reels for several less expeienced casters and they thought it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. I am gonna try them a bit longer and give em an honest chance.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Maybe I can better ask this question like this. A reel comes with a breaking system already built into it. All of them have one, some better then others. It can be adjusted so tight that the reel will not backlash during a cast. You will lose distance, but can learn to cast better. Backing off of the tension as more is learned about the reel. This also allows for corrections for wind and different weights during a day of fishing. This would seem to be all someone would need for overrun control. So I am tring to learn as to why someone would need maggs also. I asume that the tension knobs are still used with maggs, or do the maggs slow the spool enough to leave the tension very loose. If you could add an adjustable magg control like some long casters then it might be better then the normal tension knob. But most seem to just glue maggs on the side plate, only way to adjust is to take or add magnets. Maybe I just need to try one for myself in a surf reel. I have used adjustable mag controls on bass reels. Did not like them always left them on 0. They did not work good on short cast, but that does not apply to this because we are tring to fling bait as far as we can.


----------



## fishbagger (Sep 27, 2004)

To me this is perfect fishing weather,because their will not be a single soul on the beach.I will be out at sea rim tonight.youre gonna get wet anyway.whats a little sprinkle
it will be super dark tonight I feel the big ones now Im just waiting for it to get dark.I think mags are a joke,my reel is so loose the adjustment nut falls off of mine sometimes.
the best mag is youre thumb or a 44 its good to see you post again JR!


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

maybe like surfrunner pointed out it could depend on the cast u are doing.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I have magnets in most of my reels. I set them up for ideal conditions and if I need a little more control(like into a heavy wind) I use my thumb.
Tightening down on the knobs on some reels(Penn GS for example) doesn't accomplish anything for slowing down the reel. The bearings are between the spool and the shaft so the shaft doesn't turn. On these reels the knobs are there just to center the spool in the reel frame. On reels like the small senators and Jigmasters, the spool and shaft have to turn together, so tightening down on the bearing knobs will slow them down. 
For a newbie, I think he is better off adding too many magnets. This will let him do some casting without backlashes until he learns how to cast better, then he can take out a magnet and continue to add some distance as his skill increases.
For people that already know how to cast, I think just enough magnets to keep the reel from overrunning when conditions are good is the way to go. As the bait lands, they would stop it before the overrun happens. For bad conditions, they would have to add a little "educated thumb" from the start of the cast.
I've tried reels with and without magnets, with and without inertia brakes, and I've tightened bearing knobs down to slow a reel. Of all the different ways I have tried, the magnets let me put more "umph" into the cast with out a backlash and that get me more distance. Not saying its the right way, but its the way that works best for me.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

A smart thumb is needed,a little ,abit more,and with my garcia mitchell 622 I go heavy for what seems all the way ,and can still get a little lift in the 50lbs.mono topshot.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

i've never magged my Abu's and never plan to. i just tighten the brakes just enough to prevent a big birds nest. i use my thumb for most of the control. its easier to thumb the spool with smaller spools and lighter line.

most of my Penn's are magged. mainly my 535GS and 545GS reels. i don't use the brakes on them. i use the centrifugal brakes and mags. no thumb is required and i can just heave it out there. i used to own two 320GTi's and i wore out the copper plates on the brakes really quickly. after about a year they were totally worn out and were no good. i've burnt up my thumb a few times with them.

lever drags are more complicated. i've tried magging my 320LD's and my 45GLS but the way they're designed, there's really no room in there. with LD's you have reset every single time you cast b/c the brake is also part of the lever drag system. for casting i have to reset it correctly for braking and then after the cast i have to reset it for fighting (drag).


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Besides preventing a backlash, I believe the magnets are meant to prevent the fluff that happens during a cast. 

Though I seldom backlash anymore, I almost always get some fluff while it is in flight.

I believe I understand your question Mando. Yes, you will get more friction from using the knob since it is caused by adding more stress to your mating parts. Magnets do not require any more stress on the mating parts of your reel.


----------

